# Hello from a sheep farmer considering bee keeping



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

Howdy Andy, This will bee one of the best things you'll ever get involved in, alot of work but its worth it.

Butch


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Andy!


----------



## SweetThing (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello from another sheep farmer. we ahve a farm in wiarton, Ontario and our bees so far seem to love the clover that is a part of our rotational grazing system. we just started with 2 hives last year. Even starting with nucs mid summer we had a nice little harvest in the fall. it was the most beautiful, light, almost white honey. I am sure from the clover. I don't have much experience but this spring I ahd a full shallow super super of honey capped and everything while most people were saying their bees were starving. not only was the super full the brood nest also became honey bound and they ended up swarming becasue the brood boxes had so much honey in them. That early flow had to be from our wild fruit tree blossoms, dandelions and horse chesnut as there wasn't any clover yet. So yes I would think what you have for resources is pretty good. My advice is get started before you have too much time to fret. The hands on experience will help put what you read into perspective, have at least 2 hives to start if not 3. This gives you a better idea what is normal, you will have back up if you loose a queen, might be able to share honey frames if a hive is weaker, will give you enough honey for yourself and some to share or sell to help recoup your costs. Of course you can quickly expand from there if you want to make more of a business of it.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope you do get a couple of hives. It is the most interesting hobby for me.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Welcome Andy, like ccar2000 I hope you get into beekeeping. Its a wonderful hobby.


----------

